# FR: I need someone to talk to - dangling preposition



## Fuzzyblob

Is is possible to use dangling prepositions in French as in the English sentence "I need someone to talk to". I know this isn't possible in Spanish, and so I assumed the same went for French but I recently saw a sentence that ended with "avec" in the subtitles of a movie I was watching, which got me wondering.


----------



## harbottle

I believe it only works with "avec". I usually see it in sentences like "Il prit le bâton et le frappa avec". Things like "l'homme qui je parle de" don't work at all. 

But I think this thread should be in the grammar forum


----------



## Moon Palace

No, we would say 'quelqu'un à qui parler'. 
I can't think of an example where we would keep the preposition dangling at the end of a clause. But I may be slow-thinking, it's only 9 am.


----------



## Arrius

Before I reached the end of your post I thought of the same example you have given of *avec *at the end of a sentence. This structure is certainly heard but I think it is exceptional and not considered very good style: "_Mais, c'est mon ballon à moi, et je te défends de jouer avec_!" Oddly it does not appear possible to use the opposite prepostion in this way: "_Je n'ai pas de fourchette, donc je vais manger sans_" A native speaker will confirm this... or not.


----------



## Moon Palace

Arrius said:


> "_Mais, c'est mon ballon à moi, et je te défends de jouer avec_!"
> 
> "_Je n'ai pas de fourchette, donc je vais manger sans_"



I knew I was half-asleep. Both your examples are fine, Arrius. 
I am trying to figure out other prepositions that could work this way, because I now have plenty of examples with 'avec' or 'sans':

'Je n'ai pas d'encre, tant pis je vais faire sans'

Of course in all these cases, the referent must be beforehand in the sentence, same as in English.


----------



## Moon Palace

harbottle said:


> "Il prit le bâton et le frappa avec".



I beg to differ here: we wouldn't include the preposition. 'Il prit le bâton*,* et le frappa', and we would understand he used the stick to beat the man.


----------



## Olivb

Moon Palace said:


> I beg to differ here: we wouldn't include the preposition. 'Il prit le bâton*,* et le frappa', and we would understand he used the stick to beat the man.


 
Hmm. I believe both are correct... I know I would say both. I would even better say "Il prit le bâton, et le frappa avec", maybe it depends from where you live.


----------



## yvo

> "Il prit le bâton et le frappa avec".


it s correct for me.
 "Il prit le bâton et le frappa"  focus on the hit, the act
 "Il prit le bâton et le frappa avec" focus on the object, the source of hit


----------



## Moon Palace

Olivb said:


> Hmm. I believe both are correct... I know I would say both. I would even better say "Il prit le bâton, et le frappa avec", maybe it depends from where you live.



You're right to a point: it does not depend on the region where you are, but on the register of language we use. See here. I guess I used to know this, but forgot it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Forero

_Il prit le bâton, et le frappa avec._

This is not the same type of sentence as "I need someone to talk to".  It is more like "If you come to Ypsilanti, be sure to bring your chess set with."  Actually we don't have anything quite like it in English, do we?

What should come after the _avec_? _lui_? _çà_? _le même_? Ou "... et avec _lui_/_çà_/_le même_ le frappa"?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Moi je dirais _il prit le bâton, et l'en frappa_


----------



## Sisal

As a complement, we would say : 
"On n'a pas de voiture, et il faudra faire sans"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

JeanDeSponde said:


> Moi je dirais _il prit le bâton, et l'en frappa_


 
Si bien sûr, vous frappez quelqu'un *d'*un bâton...

Ce qui à mon avis, vous rend assez unique parmi les locuteurs de français moderne....

Je pense que l'usage de de dans ce cas est réservé aux parties du corps, et que l'on préfère employer avec pour les objets ne faisant pas partie du corps humain... Je veux dire en français moderne...

Ainsi, je dirai:
Il l'a frappé *du* plat de la main... Mais il l'a frappé avec un bâton...

Mais je peux me tromper, bien sûr...


----------



## Moon Palace

I don't think it has to do with old or modern language. This discussion on Wiki can help, along with this definition of the TLF.

There doesn't seem to be a strict rule, and since we can say - although it's colloquial - 'il l'a frappé d'un poignard', I can't really see why we wouldn't say 'il l'a frappé d'un bâton'? I wish I could see the difference if there is one.


----------



## radagasty

Forero said:


> _Il prit le bâton, et le frappa avec._
> 
> What should come after the _avec_? _lui_? _çà_? _le même_? Ou "... et avec _lui_/_çà_/_le même_ le frappa"?


 
I'm interested in the answer to this question too. What is the proper pronoun to place after the preposition? _Avec lui _sound all right when the antecedent is a person, but what if it is an object?


----------



## Moon Palace

Il prit le bâton et le frappa avec celui-ci. (but it does sound weird)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Si bien sûr, vous frappez quelqu'un *d'*un bâton...
> Ce qui à mon avis, vous rend assez unique parmi les locuteurs de français moderne....
> Je pense que l'usage de de dans ce cas est réservé aux parties du corps, et que l'on préfère employer avec pour les objets ne faisant pas partie du corps humain... Je veux dire en français moderne...


...frappé d'un bâton, avec un bâton, de trois coups de poignard...
J'ai du mal à voir où est le problème - que ce soit en français moderne ou ancien.
Sans aller chercher Grevisse à la rescousse, comme d'autres le feraient, cela me paraît aussi "soutenu" que dire, par exemple, "qu'y a-t-il" au lieu de "qu'est ce qu'il y a" ou "quoi qui gna" - encore autorisé dans la langue actuelle malgré les SMS...


----------



## yvo

> Il prit le bâton, et le frappa avec.


"Il prit le bâton, et le frappa avec le baton". but we don t say "avec le baton" because it's a repetition, it doesn't sound correct, so that's why we could omit "le baton" at the end of the sentence


----------



## EvenMore

JeanDeSponde said:


> J'ai du mal à voir où est le problème - que ce soit en français moderne ou ancien....


 
Ne soyez pas seul (locuteur ou bastonneur )

Le bâton ? je m'EN empare et je l'EN frappe s'il le faut....

Pourquoi le pronom EN ne pourrait-il pas élégamment éviter la répétition de "bâton" ?


----------



## Arrius

*je m'en empare*, d'accord mais quant à *je l'en frappe,* tu parles au sérieux* Evenmore*? Le fait que je ne me rappelle ni avoir vu ni entendu jamais ça ne prouve pas que ça n'existe pas - mais, très humblement, j'en doute. Tu trouves aussi du bon français (à part la tautologie, bien sûr) la phrase suivante composée par moi et pas une citation de Zola:
_Mais le zouave, grièvement blessé et hors de lui, s'empara de la lance de l'uhlan et *l'en transperça* de part en part,_ 
ou ceci:
_Le hors-la-loi sortit avec la rapidité d'un éclair son revolver et *en cribla* son adversaire de coups *(???) *_


----------



## Forero

Sisal said:


> As a complement, we would say :
> "On n'a pas de voiture, et il faudra faire sans"


In this case, we do the same in English: "I have no car, so we have to do without."

But although we can say we do _without_, we never say we do _with_.  Hmm.


----------



## roymail

Sans ouvrir le Grevisse...

_Frapper d'un bâton_ est correct, mais plutôt employé en langue écrite.
Idem pour _je l'en frappe_, qui existe bel et bien.
_Frapper avec un bâton_ est plutôt employé en langue parlée.

Les expressions _je l'ai frappé avec_ ou _j'ai mangé sans_ étaient considérées par mes profs de jadis comme "des belgicismes incorrects (tournures très fréquentes en néerlandais)". Manifestement ces expressions ont franchi les frontières et sont considérées maintenant comme "familières".

La langue évolue, surtout la langue parlée.


----------



## EvenMore

Arrius said:


> tu parles au sérieux* Evenmore*?


Voui, tout à fait, je parle sérieusement.



Arrius said:


> _Mais le zouave, grièvement blessé et hors de lui, s'empara de la lance de l'uhlan et *l'en transperça* de part en part,_


Mis à part l'allitération de "la lance de l'uhlan" qui se serait contenté de "la lance du uhlan" je ne lis que bel et bon français 




Arrius said:


> _Le hors-la-loi sortit avec la rapidité d'un éclair son revolver et *en cribla* son adversaire de coups *(???) *_


Là par contre, il y a un petit souci, plus de sens que de construction. 

Le crible est un appareil troué qui sert à filtrer/tamiser.
Par métonymie, on parle de cribler un individu lorsque qu'on le dote d'une multitude de trous créés par les balles. 

_Le hors-la-loi sortit avec la rapidité *de l'éclair* son revolver et *cribla* son adversaire de balles._

L'utilisation du pronom "en" pour éviter de répéter le mot révolver ne se justifie plus car ce n'est pas le révolver qui crible mais les balles >> pas de répétition en vue.

Cette formulation me semble plus appropriée tout en préservant l'absence de moralité de la proposition initiale.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Transpercer d'une lance _est un bon choix, puisqu'on peut dire aussi bien _transpercer *avec*_ que _transpercer *de*_. Et le choix, dans ce cas, de la construction avec la préposition "de" permet effectivement une concision et une absence de répétition que j'emploie, pour ma part, en langue orale - mais je ne force personne...!
Cela dit, le "belgicisme" _je n'avais pas de fourchette, j'ai mangé sans_ est maintenant courant en français - et je trouve ça très bien.
Je signale d'ailleurs l'"inversion" de _sans / avec_ que l'on trouve couramment quand utilise l"expression "faire avec" :
_On n'a pas de sel pour les radis - Il va falloir faire avec_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



JeanDeSponde said:


> _[...]_
> Je signale d'ailleurs l'"inversion" de _sans / avec_ que l'on trouve couramment quand utilise l"expression "faire avec" :
> _On n'a pas de sel pour les radis - Il va falloir faire avec_


Oui, c'est vrai ! Dans ce cas, ça implique qu'il va falloir faire _avec _le fait de ne pas avoir de sel.


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un belgicisme car on trouve cette construction dans de très vieilles chansons et textes (dont je n'ai pas d'exemples en tête maintenant)...
Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas déjà eu un fil à ce sujet ? 
Tie-Break avait posé une question voisine ici.


----------



## roymail

Belgicisme ou pas, ce n'est pas très important. Mais le fil auquel vous faites référence montre bien cependant l'influence des langues germaniques.

Dites-vous souvent en France : "_Est-ce que tu viens avec ?"_ sans ajouter _nous ?_ En Belgique, particulièrement à Bruxelles, où l'influence du néerlandais est plus forte, c'est très fréquent.


----------



## Olivb

Personnellement jamais ! Dans ce cas là je dirais toujours "Es-ce que tu viens avec nous ?", et j'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un le dire en France. Mais je comprendrais ce que tu voudrais dire.

Oliv


----------



## Nicomon

roymail said:


> Dites-vous souvent en France : "_Est-ce que tu viens avec ?"_ sans ajouter _nous ?_ En Belgique, particulièrement à Bruxelles, où l'influence du néerlandais est plus forte, c'est très fréquent.



Si j'entendais cette phrase au Québec (sans nous) je comprendrais _Venez-vous aussi?_


> Avec la chose ou la personne en question. Qu’est-ce que je fais avec? Vous irez avec.
> [Régional]Avec moi, avec nous. Vous venez avec?
> [Québec]Aussi. J’en veux, moi avec.



Je me rappelais un fil au sujet de avec  et il y a cet autre fil connexe.


----------

